# AMD vs. Intel, Nvidia Vs. ATI For new comp!



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

Alright So I'm building another comp.... This time the debate rages....

*Graphics Cards:* (from my supplier price point)
Radeon HD4850- $170
Radeon HD4870- $270
Nvidia GTX260- $254
Dual 9600GT's- $210 (for two)
Dual 8800GT's- $270 (for two)

See the Radeon 4850 has almost the same just a tiny but less performance than the GTX260 and the HD4870 has just a tad bit more, the problem with SLI with those 2 cards is if I wana upgrade it would be easy to either crossfire/SLi in the future but right now thats alot of power. I am an Nvidia man, I think they make a better card should I wait for a better card or price drops because they are coming probably...hopefully and nvidias event in san jose should bring something new along? And lets also be honest the 9800GTX isn't quite up to par.

*Processor:*
Intel-Q6600- $190
Intel-E8400- $180
AMD Phenom 9850 Black - $209
AMD X2 6400+ - $150

I dont know I think im leaning more towards the intel lineup i've hear better reviews but its also Dual core or Quad? I need a good processor so it does not bottle neck because a 9800GTX (Last build) bottlenecked with a E2200.

*Other Concerns*
PCi Express
PCi Express 2.0

Does PCi Express 2.0 really make a big difference in games?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Right now for the money Gigabyte GA EP35 DS3L or Asus P5E, E8400 No games use all 4 cores at present, HD4870 outperforms the 9800. DDR2800 with tight timings,750w if you ever think you'll use Xfire if not 650w either one should be High quality units from the power supply thread.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

I'd say Intel & nVidia, but I'm biased.

PCIe 2.0 DOUBLES the bus standard's bandwidth from 0.25 GByte/s to 0.5 GByte/s, meaning a x32 connector can transfer data at up to 16 GByte/s in each direction.
AMD started supporting PCIe 2.0 with its RD700 chipset series and nVidia's MCP72 will be their first PCIe 2.0 equipped chipset.

And I'd rather have one magnificent video card than two great ones. (Not a fan of SLI)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the 9600GT does not scale well in SLI ....... totally forget that option


if you are "nvidia" man then only card that makes sense when looking at the price tag is the 9800GTX PLUS

smarter money = ati 4870

the AMD X2's arent even in the running, especially if you want to overclock ........ the minute overclockign factors in the AMD gets its doors blown off ....... especially the Phenom's


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the E2200 should have been a hellva bottleneck ! thats not a gaming cpu at all, its a cheap option for a work place doe-doe station ......... you know...... spreadsheet data entry, web surfing, word processing, inventory data :4-thatsba:wink:


----------



## ataraxia (Jul 11, 2008)

ATI 4870/ AMD Phenom / PCI-X 2.0

Keep in mind that you are pretty much asking a religious question 

Good luck!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ataraxia said:


> ATI 4870/ AMD Phenom / PCI-X 2.0
> 
> Keep in mind that you are pretty much asking a religious question
> 
> Good luck!








ahhhahahhahhahahh NEVER THOUGHT OF IT THAT WAY ray:ray::laugh:


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah so far what im thinking:

*CPU:*
E8400 or Q6600 (because eventually games will utilize more cores) still debating

*Graphics:* (narrowed it down)
9800GTX+
GTX260
HD4870

*Mobo:*
Planning on a 750i (asus or evga...etc)

*PSU:*
Corsair 750w or 650w depends on what i see I want. 

*Memory:*
4gb 800mhz (maybe higher freq if I see the need when i press "checkout =p)

*Case:*
I want a clean, sleek case, no clear side paneling or weirdo lighting. Have not chose one yet

*HD:*
WD 250gb SATA Caviar 

*Optical:*
Some simple cheap drive

*Networking*
Any suggestions for a cheap decent wifi card prolly just a linksys.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

stick with an Intel chipset like the P35 or newer P45 maybe ( I prefer the P35)

there isnt a good 750 chipset board on the market ! nor good 780 or 790 for that matter either ................


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/evga-nf750i-sli-ftw_10.html#sect0

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/asus-striker-ii-nse_11.html#sect0



starting from the 680 chipset going forward ..... each new release is suppose to have all the fixes that made it's precedessor notorious......... yet it never happens ....... the mud stays deep


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Anyway, we can only leave the decision making to SLI fans here. You may either use only one graphics card, or give up CPU overclocking altogether or overclock to pretty mediocre speeds. You may wait for new Nvidia chipsets or even switch to ATI graphics cards. The choice is yours, and at this time we cannot recommend any Nvidia nForce 750i SLI based mainboards. None of them are really good, so no wonder very few companies have them in their product range.


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah I think Ill go with a P45 for the PCI express 2.0.... not sure about other stuff will update as I decide!


----------



## Toucan Sam (Jul 5, 2008)

and as for the processor, games will not utilize 4 cores for a LONG time. Game developers look at the market to see what the average person has. A large number of people have dual-cores, but games are only just starting to take advantage of that. So maybe in 8-10 years, games will be built for quad cores, but until then, stick with the e8400 - it's 600mhz faster

and go for the 9800 GTX+
you won't regret it


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you would be SHOCKED at how often even the high end games we all think use dual cores very well ...... percentage of the time they are running in SINGLE CORE !!!!!! 

it would make you puke


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah a ASUS PQ5, Intel E8400......

But how I see it is, A. I cant find a 9800GTX+ anywhere, B. isnt the HD4850 a faster card and its cheaper... Don't get me wrong Im an Nvidia man but lately price to value hasnt been good....


----------



## Toucan Sam (Jul 5, 2008)

A. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130376
B. The 9800gtx+ is actually slightly better than the 4850 (here is one of several comparisons http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-9800-gtx-512mb-plus-review/)
and in the same price range (200$ vs. maybe 180$ for the 4850)
Do some price hunting online and you'll find even better prices, and maybe even snag one for cheaper off of ebay.


----------



## Unospazmatic (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok, if you want a good deal, i just checked ebay, and man do I wish I had the cash on hand to buy this right now.


Nividia PNY GeForce 9800gx2 (1gb) with a current bid of $141.48 and it ends in 3 days 4 hours.

That is one helluva good deal.



Of course this is ebay so you will want to be careful but still, a gx2 for 150 bucks. . .just a sec, I need to change my undies.


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Proc:*
E8400 

*Graphics*: (not sure if $70 is worth stepping from GTX+ to 4870 still deciding)
9800GTX+
HD4870

*Mobo:*
MSI P45 Neo3-FR

*PSU*:
Antec EA650

*Memory:*
4gb Corsair XMS2

*Case:*
Antec Three Hundred Black

*HD:*
WD 250gb SATA Caviar 

*Optical:*
Sony 20x

*Networking*
Linksys Card

*CPU Cooler:*
ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler - Retail


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

mattc908 said:


> *Proc:*
> E8400
> 
> *Graphics*: (not sure if $70 is worth stepping from GTX+ to 4870 still deciding)
> ...




NICE rig >>>>> two comments

Corsair 750 watt can be bought at provantage.com for $106.00 ...... its far better than the EA650 watt and I think cheaper too ??????


MSI motherboard = MSI has always been solid ....... but asus and gigabyte are far ahead of MSI on performance and bios releases ....... MSI just plain doesnt have the engineering staff of the other two ......... your call


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

actually Antec builds a quality product the Ea650 is 100 with an instant 30 off and the corsaid 650 is 109 with a 30 mail and rebate. I already had a corsair 650 loved it but I also had an Antec and loved it to, I think im gonna stick with the Antec, and as far as the MSI I dont think anyone else has a PCI-Express 2.0 slot with a price of around $130 for the quality.

Still undecided tho on that graphics.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.provantage.com/scripts/search.dll?QUERY=corsair+TX


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

Due to Budget changes,

Its Def the 9800GTX+
Maybe the E7200 (but if budget does get to where it needs to be its def the E8400)


----------



## Toucan Sam (Jul 5, 2008)

good choice with the graphics card.
I'd still say try for the e8400, that's ~50$ more well spent.


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

i found that this board Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3L P45 D2/ PCIe/ S2/ RAID/ 1394 (775) for 133$$ AUD... Which is the one i will be getting.


----------



## ataraxia (Jul 11, 2008)

@mattc908: About the only thing I can say is just match your tech. If you're going AMD, go ATI, if you're going Intel, go nVidia. If you want to keep reading, go ahead, but that's my short-answer 

*Note; this remainder of this post is more of a commentary than a solution, but I speak from decades of experience...*

It is sad but true how very little software (even Operating systems) actually use multi-core processors, at the desktop level. If you really want to take advantage of multicore (or back in ye goode olde days, multiple CPUs), you really have to have a Server operating system. Unix/Linux/etc all have great support for that and Windows Server products do a better job than they used to.

Most people buying high-end stuff are doing so at the behest of the Gaming industry, since they now drive the technology, since the gaming industry eclipsed the Movie industry a couple of years ago. It's really why I'm pretty much getting out of the constant system building bit and buying an XBOX. It's not like I have to PROVE to anyone that I can buy a new PC, it's just that now it is actually CHEAPER to buy a premade PC from a mass vendor than buying the very same parts individually and assembling it yourself. If you haven't tried that, pick a system and go shopping. I was very disillusioned, and I tried several "medium high" systems from major/2nd tier/low end makers. I should perhaps collect all that into a gigantic post (someday...), but not sure if anyone would care to hear what an old man thinks 

I have a friend who has a multicore machine, VERY high end all custom built and he is running Windows Server 2003 (standalone) as his OS. It is rock solid stable, and he has impressive FPS and benchmarks and proof that he's getting bang for his buck on the extra core, even though the actual GAMES aren't dipping into the second core. There were some driver issues (and OS hacks) that he had to overcome, but overall he says it's the best gaming platform he has ever made, and it is quite impressive.

However, that's going to be the exception rather than the rule, since the very COST of a Server OS is quite high; almost as much as the PC, but if you are lucky enough to have an MSDN subscription... 

That's another thing.. If you REALLY are a hardcore OS tweaker, you owe it to youself to ask Santa for an MSDN subscription. You get access to ALL the MS software with no restrictions or timeouts, including alphas and betas, and SDKs, etc. It's not cheap, but it's cheaper than buying a retail copy of a Server product. I miss mine terribly (my MCSE lasped couple years back), bit I'm going to buy a sub for Christmas this year. Just a thought if you want to be on the bleeding edge 

I remember way back when SMP was all the rage and people shelled out extra for multiple CPUs in machines only to grimace when they say that CPU2 wasn't ever being used unless they happened to be running Autocad or one of the VERY short list of applications that took advantage of the extra CPU. It's the same thing again with multiple "cores." Software development for an application that is truly SMP (I'm sure there's an acronym for multicore, but I can't think of it off the top of my head) multithreaded has to be done from the ground up. This means a LOT more VERY GOOD developers, and a much longer development curve and time to market. It also has a lot to do with the box they have to work inside of, being about 2; openGL or DirectX.

Unless I am mistaken, only DirectX 10 really starts to scratch the surface of SMP, and sadly it is tied to an OS that is a disaster in almost every other way  Windows 7 slated for 2010 (ah ha! NOW you're thinking about that MSDN sub, aren't you!) will hopefully enable a lot more multicore apps to be developed much easier because the SDK/DDK/etc will be on-par with the technology as well. I'm not sure about OpenGL tho.. it remains to be seen...

Currently we're in somewhat of a lull between the death throes of old technology and the birth of yet another new technology. If anyone cares what an old man has to say about it, I remain optimistic in that MS is looking to do things right in Windows 7, which should be a real boon to gamers and allow things that should really be mind-blowing. During that time, the high-end hardware market will have a time to mature and stableize, so that mobos don't get discontinued a month after they are released and other such nonsense.

With the marriage of AMD and ATI, I'm looking to them for some really groundbreaking stuff. I'm also of the theory that Intel will probably own nVidia soon, that is if MS doesn't buy them first to used in the next-gen XBOX. Don't quote me on that 

If there is any advice to this post I would give at all, it is the following: Since we aren't going to see the dust settle for another couple of years, I would not advocate putting a LOT of money into a new system right now. I'd also pick my partners carefully and go for the track-record rather than the bleeding edge.

I also realize that a lot of people have more money than they know what to do with, so what the heck. As long as you can take care of your family, pay the bills and still invest 20% in a private retirement fund of some sort, then hey, it's YOUR money. The only advantage I have over you young people today is having seen pretty much every single advance since the PC movement started. It's been a wild, wild ride since Russian Tetris on an XT with an INSANELY priced "CGA" card that rendered (for then) brilliant monochrome 2-D graphics! And yes, I remember where I was the day I first saw 3-d graphics on a PC. LOL! 

Sometimes I think I should write a book or something  I hope that somebody enjoys this post, and the perspective I was trying to share.


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks above! 
Here is my next question:

Is it honestly worth skipping out on a PCI-Express 2.0 board for just a PCI-Express board thats overall better lets say like a P35 or a 680i? Just get a better board without the 2.0 addon. or leave as is...

Honestly what is a very stable over clocking board for the price?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hell YES I still prefer to sell P35 chipset boards because they are mature and know to be stable as hell as well as good overclockers 


stay away from nvidia chipset boards ....they are such a flop nvidia is getting out of the chipset business ...... bye bye SLI

The P45 dont offer anything over the P35 ...... PCI express 2.0 sounds like a "real have to have" but in reality ...... the P35 with its lowly PCI express 1.0 can keep pace with the P45 no sweat whatsoever ........ PCI express may deliver something a couple of years from now ....... just like DDR3 ram may .......... but for now and the next 18 months ........... dont waste you $$$$$$$$$ chasing smoke and mirrors 

if you prefer to see this info in black and white from an authority ........ then say so 


the truth of the matter is this >>>>>> the 775 socket has been around for almost 4 years now and the P35 has milked the every last bit of optimization possible from that technology ........

if you dont think so >>>>>>> then have a look at the stats on the X38 / X48 / P43 and now P45 boards ....... not much roar going on there .......

it wont hurt you to get a P45 board ..... they are decent priced unlike the X38's and X48's that was rape of the consumer

avoid the nvidia ........ wasted $$$$$$$$$$$ big money boards that produced nothing but headaches


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

What P35 board do you suggest? Specific names plz. Not just Asus or MSI or Giga.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS4 GA-EP35-DQ6

Asus = P5K-E they have a wifi edition too for music / audio lovers


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

Alright say I want to build more of a budget gaming computer.........

Would you say the
5400+ (black edition) that just launched
HD 4850
Not sure what mobo........
but would it be able to handle games decently?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

depends which games ????? I have seen some users that were not happy with the peformance of their 6000 X2 

if the game title have a forum; I would surf those to see if others are running that cpu

the 4850 can sure kick it


another point ......... if you game in resolutions above 1200 x XXXX and stay in the 1600 X XXX then the gpu is pulling the wagon more than the cpu

but if you are in the 1200 resolutions; then the equation is more cpu dependent


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm its interesting Im really pondering this new 5400+ Black edition at newegg good price, butno reviews yet..... And the new AMD 790GX.........

Another question:
You dont like the 750i but Tom's Hardware states its a great board (MSI Platinum 750i)
What about the
MSI Platinum X48
MSI platinum P45 

Whats the difference bettween X48 and P45 would I notice a difference? Thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Before you grab that 790 board have a read here: http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/07/31/nvidia-790i-board-pulled-makers


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

Im not talking about the 790i the 790GX is an AMD board thats just been launched by AMD not nvidia same starting name tho ....

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-integrated-790gx,1988.html


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

At the entry-level, 780G is still a great value on boards priced between $60 and $90, of course giving up overclocking and CrossFire in favor of a lower price tag. You can still add a Radeon HDhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon_R600 3450 and get decent gaming performance from 780G. More than anything, the platform remains a productivity play able to deliver the speed of a quad-core Phenom inexpensively.


this review has a very strong odor of *mediocrity* IMHO for this board

the trick to reviews is reading between the lines....... that board is nothing much really


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

The 780G boards from Gigabyte are very stable and easily overclocked.

The board I have should handle crossfiring two 4850's (even though one of the PCI-E slots is only x4). Of course it won't be as good as two x16 slots, but not far from.

GA-MA78G-DS3H


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh but im talking about a 790GX or 790X not the 780


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

@mattC


curious : how did you convert from discusion of the superior performance intel set-ups we were discussing to digressing to the above AMD spec ?

The daddy of that whole line up the 790X chipset (one above the 790GX) and none of the motherboard manuf's want to use it ..... that says something

it's an OK board if you are looking for "Ok" performance


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Look at the chipset’s biggest additions: ACC, CrossFireX support, and a faster integrated core. The first two are decidedly enthusiast features, and with 790FX boards coming online with SB750 southbridges, we have to imagine that anyone looking into CrossFirehttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crossfire would rather enjoy their SB750 with a northbridgehttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northbridge better set up for high-end graphics configurations. The 790X chipset would make an even better candidate for the gamer on a budget, since 790X board are even cheaper. But we already checked with AMD and, supposedly, there *aren’t any vendors with plans to go 790X/SB750.*



in my experience when a review "conclusion" spends more time discussing other variations than the actual board bring reviewed ....... my flags starting popping

been there many times ........ I cant count how many times I blindly jumped into the old VIA and SIS chipset boards that had reviews that sounded just like this one ! only to find they were very mediocre / average performers ...... as a gamer I "think" you want more

reminds me of the Intel 925 and 945 chipsets .......... alot of nothing...... but thats just my opinion and that wont get you a cup of cold coffee! :wave:


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hows this: Its got my PCI-Express 2.0 slot =_ and its intel which you guys love ha!
BIOSTAR TForce TP43D2A7 LGA 775 Intel P43 ATX Intel Motherboard
$90
But Toms Hardware Seems to love the MSI Platinum 750i which I can pick up for a cool $99

I know u guys hate the 750i though so what about that P43 board?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you give me my choice P43


why buy a three legged hunting dog ......... deliberately ??????


http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/evga-nf750i-sli-ftw_10.html#sect0


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

why you think we like intel chipsets ????? because they work!! until you have done insane numbers of house calls to address flaky system; you will never appreciate STABILITY

when you find your dinner in the microwave as often as I have , YOU LEARN


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

MSI p35 neo2-fr intel p35 chipset ATX form factor 2xPCI-E(x16)/2xPCI-E(x1)/2xPCI-E(x1)/2xpci/4xddr2 w/sata2 raid,lan(gb),usb 2.0 & audio (Refurbished Bare Product No Accessories w/15-day Warranty) (*Limit 1 pcs/customer) *$49.16 * 
SKU: CB24107 Mfg. Part No: P35 NEO2-FR 
More Info View Full 

MSI P35 PLATINUM COMBO intel p35 chipset ATX form factor 2xPCI-E(x16)/2xPCI-E(x1)/2xpci/4xddr2/2Xddr3 w/sata2 raid,lan(gb),1394,usb 2.0 & audio (Refurbished Bare Product No Accessories w/15-day Warranty) (*Limit 1 pcs/customer) *$66.62 * 
SKU: CB24550 Mfg. Part No: P35 PLATINUM COMBO 
More Info View Full 


http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewprod...OUT-REFURB&DNAME=Blow+Out+Sales+-+Refurbished


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Asus & Gigabyte = 1st tier manufacturer

MSI / DFI / Abit / EVGA = 2nd tier 

Biostar, AsRock, Foxconn 3rd tier

shuttle,Tyan etc 4th


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

Well what advantages face p45 v p43


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

P45 has Pci express 2.0 spec and crossifre ....... and they are said to be as stable as the P35 ....... I will know this by wednesday ...... I just ordered a GA-EP45-DS4P for myslef


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

Alright so the final build comes to the following for a cool $700

Sony NEC Optiarc 20X DVD±R Burner Black SATA Model AD-7200S-0B 

BFG Tech BFGE98512GTXPOCE GeForce 9800 GTX+ 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card 

Antec BP550 Plus 550W ATX12V V2.2 Power Supply

mushkin 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) with EPP Profile Dual 

GIGABYTE GA-EP43-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P43 ATX Intel Motherboard 

OKGEAR D12SL-12 120mm Case Fan x2

COOLER MASTER RR-CCH-L9U1-GP 92mm Hyper TX2 CPU Cooler 

Antec Three Hundred Case

Intel E7200

Linksys 802.11g Speed Booster


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

looks solid ...... should give you plenty of muscle


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

I looked at benchmarking and what not and for what I need, and I really dont need pci 2.0 so I think im chaning the board to: GIGABYTE GA-EP35-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard or

GIGABYTE GA-EP35C-DS3R LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Dynamic Energy Saver Ultra Durable II Intel Motherboard -


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if your not going to use the raid ...... then stick with the "L"


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

I also changed the PSU to: Antec True Power Trio TP3-550 550W ATX12V Power Supply with Three 12V Rails 

I think it has more of reputation for toughness than the earthwatts series does.


----------



## NereusHixon (Aug 11, 2008)

hi ppl....even i have issues concernin the rig which i am plannin...i have decided on a AMD Phenom X3 8450...an ATI HD4850.....and an ASUS M2NSLIDLx Motherboard....i have confiusions regardin whether AMD or Intel is a better choice....does Processor make a hugh impact on games and applications....also whether ATI 4850 or Nvidia 9800GTX...as i thought i am takin an ATI card, AMD compatibility will be good...should i have a powerful processor or Graphic card??. The following is the config i have decided...please recommend me if u hav a better choice..i am little bit on a tighter budget side....

Intel Core2 Duo 2.4Ghz / AMD 64 X2 5200+ (2.7Ghz) 

Asus M2N SLI Dlx Motherboard 

ATI Radeon HD 4850 512MB (PCI Xpress) / Nvidia GeForce 9800GTX 512MB 


Thanks.....


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

@ Nereus


Please start your own thread to begin this discussion ....... that will keep all replies dedicated to your situtation ...... and not muddy the waters for you and the OP

you will receive plenty of suggestions and guidance


----------



## NereusHixon (Aug 11, 2008)

@linderman

Thanks for lettin me know....ill do it promptly.....


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

haha budget got changed again and for the better.... What would you recommend:
Intel Extreme DP45SG Desktop Board
ASUS P5Q-E Desktop Board
MSI P45 Platinum Desktop Board
ASUS P5Q Desktop Board

Whats the big diff from the p5q and the p5q-e


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

2 pciex_16 crossfire slots

Here I added the P5Q Pro to the Comparison also.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...31296,N82E16813131295,N82E16813131299&bop=And


----------

